# 3rd Gen Denison Ipod ice-link



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Finally fitted the "guinea pig" Denison (thanks maTThew, Wak, chip_itt and coupe-sport for the help in earthing etc..!)
Snugger fit and less intrusive than the earlier model, with only a single cable which once wired into the car is never touched.
Installation takes about ten minutes once you have removed the head unit. Being a prototype this one needed earthing, the released one im told will earth itself through the existing loom.
They have done away with the manual connection of cables and instead have adopted a nokia car kit approach, which is easy, you just put it in the cradle - job done. 
Once in the dock you can swivel the ipod for the easiset operational position as the cradle is semi rotational.
Besides the neatness of it, they have revised the software on the ice-link which allows you to select the voltage out from the Ipod via the Audi head unit. Select cd6 and either next track or previous and you can select 0.8,1.2,2 or 4 volts ( though there is no visual indication ). This allows you to get a "sweet spot" in sound.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice work!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

RobbieTT said:


> Nice work!


ta


----------



## toonbroon (Apr 14, 2004)

Very Neat.

Do these things only work with a TT. I ask as a friend of mine has an IPOD and has used two different FM transmitters to get IPOD sound through the car stereo, neither of which he is too happy with. He has a 200SX if that makes any difference (before we get sarcastic comments, each to their own when it comes to car choices! :lol: )

If it will work, can anyone tell me where you can source one, especially the new one in this thread.

Cheers


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Very nice, have they inreased the price on these? The cradle looks spot on


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Have they?! 130 smackers!!

I was initially a little peeved that after getting Ver 1 a couple of months ago, they were already bringing out a new version. Not so, after seeing the price!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

toonbroon said:


> Very Neat.
> 
> Do these things only work with a TT. I ask as a friend of mine has an IPOD and has used two different FM transmitters to get IPOD sound through the car stereo, neither of which he is too happy with. He has a 200SX if that makes any difference (before we get sarcastic comments, each to their own when it comes to car choices! :lol: )
> 
> ...


Depends on the make of head unit.


----------



## toonbroon (Apr 14, 2004)

Found out it's a sony head unit. Also where do I buy on eof these from. Is it the TT shop?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

toonbroon said:


> Found out it's a sony head unit. Also where do I buy on eof these from. Is it the TT shop?


It will work with the sony head unit, ill pm you where from as otherwise itll be free advertising !!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> Have they?! 130 smackers!!
> 
> I was initially a little peeved that after getting Ver 1 a couple of months ago, they were already bringing out a new version. Not so, after seeing the price!


all i can say is speak to lee and ask about the upgrade path :wink: 
IMO even at Â£130 its still money well spent


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

ronin It will work with the sony head unit said:


> can you pm me contact details too? Thx!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Looks good Ronin - Now that the wiring has changed does it still use the Connects2 Box? I have a v1 IceLink (need to badger them about an UG) and frankly I'm just not sure if I can be bothered to go through the whol install procedure again. The main hassle for me is getting the radio out and back in again - On mine there's so little space behind the Concert II that gettingit pushed in for the final few MM is a nightmare. Now, if only someone could make one of those cradles in Alu to match the TT....... BTW - What was the difference between each of the voltages? Was it obvious?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Matthew said:


> Looks good Ronin - Now that the wiring has changed does it still use the Connects2 Box? I have a v1 IceLink (need to badger them about an UG) and frankly I'm just not sure if I can be bothered to go through the whol install procedure again. The main hassle for me is getting the radio out and back in again - On mine there's so little space behind the Concert II that gettingit pushed in for the final few MM is a nightmare. Now, if only someone could make one of those cradles in Alu to match the TT....... BTW - What was the difference between each of the voltages? Was it obvious?


All you change is the Denison part, the connects2 box remains the same. There is a difference in voltages, i find using 2.0v is best for me, but i like my music bassy


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Ronin
Thanks for the details. I've ordered the V1.1 dock today!!
Also paid the installation charge to save me faffing around.

rgds
chip


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

chip said:


> Ronin
> Thanks for the details. I've ordered the V1.1 dock today!!
> Also paid the installation charge to save me faffing around.
> 
> ...


what part of london are you in ?
Its really simple to fit, if youre near enough pop over
save yourself a few pence :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Have they?! 130 smackers!!
> ...


Cheers for the heads up.

I actually had to go round to Lee's when I was getting my current Icelink. The first one had a funny connection, and the second a load of interference. The third is perfect. After all that hassle, I think I'll stick to what I have. I also bought a second Ipod firewire cable just for the car.

I was going to say that I rather do without the hassle of getting the radio released again, and remove the cabling. But I see that it's just the bit from the Connects2 box that is different. Hmm, but drop Lee a line.

How much is the cradle and holder (I have a new A3, so I guess the same one as yours will fit mine)? Or does it come with the *cough* upgrade?

Hold on a sec. Is there just one connection now (one trailing wire) from the connects2 box to the Ipod? Or do you still need sound/remote connection at the top of the Ipod?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi said:
> ...





ronin said:


> They have done away with the manual connection of cables and instead have adopted a nokia car kit approach, which is easy, you just put it in the cradle - job done.


Did say they have done away with the cable  so,yes there is no more top cable, just put it in the cradle and thats it!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

as you were a guinea pig for denison, is there any chance they may give you a good price for a GB of these??

oh, and does it involve any drilling/cutting??

H


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> as you were a guinea pig for denison, is there any chance they may give you a good price for a GB of these??
> 
> oh, and does it involve any drilling/cutting??
> 
> H


I will certainly ask if enough people are interested. Ill call them tomorrow and see what i can do.
If its a goer may be better if no-one buys one for the mo so we increase buying power. No cutting or drilling at all involved. Ive never put a hole in my car and never will !
Fancy sticking a thread in the GB section H and seeing what kind of numbers we get ?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

ronin said:


> Fancy sticking a thread in the GB section H and seeing what kind of numbers we get ?


Done....click here

H


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

But how does the sound get passed from the Ipod to the speakers? Isn't the connection at the bottom of the Ipod just a data link?


----------



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

Does the iPod replace the CD changer, or can you use both?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

fivelittlefish said:


> Does the iPod replace the CD changer, or can you use both?


Strictly speaking it replaces the changer, but I believe you can get a splitter of some sort to enable you to use both. Don't know if anyone on here has used one though.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

there was one on the for sale section a couple of months ago for about Â£30, could always ask chip_itt, sure he will know


----------



## jjbwilliams (May 2, 2004)

Can these be fitted to any of the concert stereo's I have the original in an X plate TTC 225??


----------



## sdf_iain (May 13, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> But how does the sound get passed from the Ipod to the speakers? Isn't the connection at the bottom of the Ipod just a data link?


I don't know if you have a dock for your iPod or not, but the firewire connection on the bottom connects an aux line out. This means that the connection through the firewire port doesn't pass through iPod's amp... which means your car stereo's volume is the only one you'll be adjusting. I've heard some nightmare things about having to turn iPod's volume all the way up to get the 1.0 to work. And evidently it can also be used to control the silly thing...

Anyway, hope that clears some of it up...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Cheers Iain.

I've heard that the new speakers designed specifically for the Ipod ("inMotion") use the same thing - you only dock it through the firewire connection and you have sound and charging.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just thought, does anyone think it is possible to mod the standard ipod firewire cable (the ipod end) so as to connect the wires forming the audio/remote cable on the Icelink v1.0 into it?

ihavetohave.it are to introduce an official upgrade programme in June, but judging by the US price for this ($188) I doubt it will be a reasonable price.


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm really interested in getting one of these but I'm not sure about fitting it. Do you have to have some sort of special gizmo to get the head unit out? Also I really want to use my CD changer as well so I'd need one of these splitter things. Does anyone know how easy they are to fit and how they work?

I saw on some web site that you can get them fitted by Carphone Warehouse for about Â£40 so because I wasn't sure about getting the head unit out I was thinking about doing this. The reason I hadn't got round to it yet was because apparently only certain Carphone Warehouse depots fit them but the web site doesn't tell you which ones - I seem to remember you only found out once you'd placed an order. I didn't fancy finding out I'd have to travel to some inconvenient location miles away to get it done.


----------



## ttcars (Aug 19, 2004)

Has anyone used an iPod adapter other than the icelink? Using froogle I found another company selling them for less and seems to do the same thing.... works fine in my car.....

http://www.mp3yourcar.com/










I do not suggest using their online order system, just send them an e-mail and say that you heard if you live outside USA they will give you their reseller price (I got mine for Â£95 with free shipping).

-TTMan


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

ttcars said:


> Has anyone used an iPod adapter other than the icelink? Using froogle I found another company selling them for less and seems to do the same thing.... works fine in my car.....
> 
> http://www.mp3yourcar.com/
> 
> ...


Can you control it via the headunit ?


----------



## ttcars (Aug 19, 2004)

Ya, I mean, I can do next track and previous track, FF/RW all from the car stereo, and the ipod controls remain working as well.

-TTMan


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

That's all you can do, and volume. You can't select different albums/artists, only +/- tracks and volume. The iPod controls work though.


----------

